# New chicks



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

These are the new hatchlings. We got 12 out of 14 eggs so pretty good run this go round.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice job!


Jim


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Jim and nj2wv 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

So cute!! It seems a ages ago my 4 week olds were this small!!


----------



## Tommyjewell (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi
Guys 
Wat 
U 
Doing


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## Tommyjewell (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm gettin a new breed called pekins on the 24th 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------

